# Whats the best Bottom Feeder for Discus?



## tankimin (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi everybody im new in this forum

I was just wandering what the best bottom feeder is for Discus?

And what is this species of cat fish???


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ive been researching for you, you can keep corydoras, tiger plecs and loads of different sorts of catfish with discus.
Check out this site and find more:
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=259


----------



## tankimin (Jan 5, 2008)

Thankyou so much! =)


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

if you are keeping your discus warm enough, that limits the bottom feeders you can have. 
Sterbai cories are one species of corydoras that work well in the warmer water.
How big are your discus though? if they are still small and you are growing them out, you dont want much on the bottom that will out compete them for food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

As for what that catfish is, I can't make anything out the pics. All I see are some weird aquarium rock decor. Can you get a better pic?


----------

